# how i can get amphetamine from P2P and formamide and HCl)



## amphetamineking (Aug 4, 2022)

I found this: One of the most common methods of illegal production of amphetamine is the Leuckart reaction, which consists in the condensation of phenylacetone (phenyl-2-propanone, P2P) with formamide or ammonium formate in the presence of formic acid and subsequent acid hydrolysis of the resulting N-formylamphetamine

let's say I have 1 liter of p2p in what quantities do I need to mix all these substances, and how much time, and at what temperature, and the whole synthesis in general?


----------



## G.Patton

Leuckart amination of 1-phenyl-2-propanone (smale scale)
Hello, there are all information you need.


----------



## amphetamineking

G.Patton said:


> Leuckart amination of 1-phenyl-2-propanone (smale scale)
> Hello, there are all information you need.



G.PattonThx for this, but i can,t calculate the amount of just 1 kg of amphetamine


----------



## Ihatemybitchwife

amphetamineking said:


> Thx for this, but i can,t calculate the amount of just 1 kg of amphetamine



amphetaminekingScale up gradually, see what problems arise, deal with them. P2P to alphamethylfenilamine is inefficient, its better for meth


----------



## amphetamineking

But meth



Ihatemybitchwife said:


> Scale up gradually, see what problems arise, deal with them. P2P to alphamethylfenilamine is inefficient, its better for meth



Ihatemybitchwifebut meth is harder to synthesize


----------



## amphetamineking

Ihatemybitchwife said:


> Scale up gradually, see what problems arise, deal with them. P2P to alphamethylfenilamine is inefficient, its better for meth



Ihatemybitchwifefrom what then it is better to synthesize amphetamine (i from Russia, metilamine (no more 40% on sale)


----------



## Ihatemybitchwife

P



amphetamineking said:


> from what then it is better to synthesize amphetamine (i from Russia, metilamine (no more 40% on sale)



amphetaminekingp2np, to make it u need benzoic aldehyde, nitroethane, toluene/acetic acid( better acoh, no need for dean stark) and primary amine (40% methylnh2 is ok!, u can also use ethylamine, n-butylamine etc.) Secondary amines work but very poor yield or not at all


----------



## zxcuseless

Ihatemybitchwife said:


> P
> 
> p2np, to make it u need benzoic aldehyde, nitroethane, toluene/acetic acid( better acoh, no need for dean stark) and primary amine (40% methylnh2 is ok!, u can also use ethylamine, n-butylamine etc.) Secondary amines work but very poor yield or not at all



IhatemybitchwifeDifficult ( nitroethane- precursor (but i found a method synthesis), benzoic aldehyde- no problems, amine? What is it? methylnh2 it is metilamine???? Idk sorry :sry but thx for this method, out of him i will can synthesis more amphetamine in a short time (probably). Thx again)


----------



## Ihatemybitchwife

Yep, n



zxcuseless said:


> Difficult ( nitroethane- precursor (but i found a method synthesis), benzoic aldehyde- no problems, amine? What is it? methylnh2 it is metilamine???? Idk sorry :sry but thx for this method, out of him i will can synthesis more amphetamine in a short time (probably). Thx again)



zxcuselessBecause benzoic aldehyde is a widely used food flavoring aswell as an important organic synthesis in general.I would recommend you go for bromoethane > nitroethane if youre gonna do that.Or just order from poland if youre in the eu.Or buy p2np if youre in the eu, not illegal but mad sussy.
Yes, I meant methylamine.
There is a thread pinned in the section you are on right now called p2np synthesis by william d.
Ofc you have to turn that p2 into amphetamine, don’t forget.Easiest procedure for this would be AlHg amalgam route also pinned here.Youre gonna want acetone and sulphuric acid, acetone is optional, can be replace by IPA - isopropanol.But you 100% need sulphuric or phosphoric, 98% sulphuric being ideal, pool cleaner strenght one should work too.Also do yourself a favor and buy mgso4 or naso4, if youre not gonna buy it from health store u need to blast it in the oven for a few hr. - see nilered video on yt.
Good luck


----------

